# Belated NGD, new ibanez x series Falchion from the LACS :)



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 13, 2011)

Got this before the beginning of the current tour, after having mucked about with the prototype for a whiile. Very very cool guitar, way more comfortable to play than the xiphos, balanced, mahogony maple and have a dactivator x + air norton combo in it

They're going to release this come april before anyone asks 

Very cool guitar, am really happy with it


----------



## TimSE (Feb 13, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy god damn.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 13, 2011)

Dude that is a sick guitar! They need to make a 7 string version.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 13, 2011)

I do like the curves way better than the xiphos, loads more comfortable to play too, in fact, just as comfy as the rg lacs I have


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy batshit crazyballs that is nice.

How does it balance compared to the xiphos? That had quite bad balance issues for me even when I moved the strap peg.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 13, 2011)

No balance issues at all, really light, sounds classic, plays really well, completely love it. I had issues with the xiphos horn digging into my arm, with this that is gone, just comfortable, really easy to throw around on stage and throw shapes with, brilliant basically!


----------



## Zeromancer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice - Could we perhaps get a pic showing the whole body, maybe strapped on?


----------



## Thep (Feb 13, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks awesome, congrats James!  Definitely looks more comfy to play than the Xiphos, are these going to be non-prestige models?


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 13, 2011)

that shape is perfect for how I play sitting down, means I could have it classical position without it sliding all over the place haha. Like the new S7 prototype  

Hope the tour is going well James


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks really cool (chances of a 7 string version  )

Awesome


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful axe mate! 

How are you finding the D-Activator X? I'm planning on getting one for a guitar myself.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 13, 2011)

good gawd and little baby jesus that is ace!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 13, 2011)

Zeromancer said:


> Nice - Could we perhaps get a pic showing the whole body, maybe strapped on?


I have some live shots lying about in places, will have to dig some up later  Looks cool though, and I think the guitar just made me buy a death hoodie 



HighGain510 said:


> That looks awesome, congrats James!  Definitely looks more comfy to play than the Xiphos, are these going to be non-prestige models?


Very much more comfortable to play, in fact, you don't notice the horn untill you accidentally knock shit over! As for prestige, no idea, will have to see what they do when they release it, I think they're going to test the waters first, hopefully people will like it! I know I love it 



13point9 said:


> that shape is perfect for how I play sitting down, means I could have it classical position without it sliding all over the place haha. Like the new S7 prototype
> 
> Hope the tour is going well James


It is very comfy sitting down, and standing up 

Tour is pretty cool, still a long way to go but it's good 



Sebastian said:


> That looks really cool (chances of a 7 string version  )
> 
> Awesome


No idea on 7string version, would be awesome though, will have to see how it does when they release the initial models



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Beautiful axe mate!
> 
> How are you finding the D-Activator X? I'm planning on getting one for a guitar myself.


DAX is cool, it's gort the grunt of the x2n, and that attack the dactivator has, and is a bit smoother than the dactivator, I really like it as I found the dactivators to be a little bit gritty, but the dax is best of both. I am still tempted to go off to ann x2n again, as I do love that pickup for all out metal


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats a bad ass looking guitar you have there man! Congrats!


----------



## TCOH5246 (Feb 14, 2011)

Dude, that is freakin' sexy!


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2011)

Now James, you know we require more pics than that.


----------



## DesertBurst (Feb 14, 2011)

Vigier Marilyn + Xiphos?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats, bro. That thing looks fucking sick! Matte finishes and Ibanez reverse headstocks make me happy in my pants.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 15, 2011)

Rick said:


> Now James, you know we require more pics than that.


I'll have to take some shots once i liberate it from my guitar tech


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 15, 2011)

NICE!

Is this going to be an addition or replacement to the series?

Also, come to San Diego this year! don't feel like driving the 5+ hours to Las Vegas again


----------



## technomancer (Feb 15, 2011)

That looks pretty freaking badass, congrats 

I'll be curious to see what they put out


----------



## noizfx (Feb 24, 2011)

Definitely interested in seeing more picture of the guitar, even though it looks totally awesome just from those shots!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dayum. Sweet guitar, dude.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 24, 2011)

Buying one for sure


----------



## Jet9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there a 'jaw drop' smiley? if there was, I would use it here.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 25, 2011)

Jet9 said:


> Is there a 'jaw drop' smiley? if there was, I would use it here.



: holy :


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 7, 2011)

insane. just insane.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 8, 2011)

That's insane, I love that body shape! That pickup combo should be crazy good too, I really like the D-Activators.

Congrats James (oh god I feel like fainting, I'm a big fan of yours!)


----------



## Sofos (Mar 14, 2011)

R.I.P. :'(


----------



## Nimgoble (Mar 14, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> R.I.P. :'(



?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, why the RIP???


----------



## Sofos (Mar 14, 2011)

i asked James last night why he didn't use it live. Neck snapped :'( the weather fluctuations fucked it over


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 14, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakke (Apr 10, 2011)

damn beautiful guitar, if they release a seven, I will be all over it. BTW James, CoF was THE band that got me into metal, still a huge fan!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

WHAT?!  This saddens me deeply.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks even better in your photos 
I consider longhorn X shapes to be the ultimate ergonomic shape, a better design than a superstrat 
Yet another excellent design by Ibanez


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2011)

daaaaamn that would suck


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 10, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i asked James last night why he didn't use it live. Neck snapped :'( the weather fluctuations fucked it over



Am i the only one that thinks this is unacceptable ? Unless you're in a heated house and then throw the guitar out in -20 Celsius maybe..


----------



## Sofos (Apr 10, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Am i the only one that thinks this is unacceptable ? Unless you're in a heated house and then throw the guitar out in -20 Celsius maybe..


You do have to realize that during the tour the weather in the US was very odd. Snow in Texas, for instance. It was bound to happen at some point to one of the guitars, shame it was this one.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 10, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Am i the only one that thinks this is unacceptable ? Unless you're in a heated house and then throw the guitar out in -20 Celsius maybe..


Well, venue and then into the trailer every night in some of the coldest weather in the US and canada throughout february and march probably did it, it was a prototype and I was road testing it, so ultimately it all feeds back into a better production guitar  I've seen worse happen to guitars, so it would have survived till the end of the tour, but sent it back for analysis so they could find out the problem. In any case, it's all resolved, and it was a bit of a one in a million thing to go wrong so it's all good, and I should get another one soon  Still a fantastic guitar 



vampiregenocide said:


> WHAT?!  This saddens me deeply.





Jakke said:


> damn beautiful guitar, if they release a seven, I will be all over it. BTW James, CoF was THE band that got me into metal, still a huge fan!






SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i asked James last night why he didn't use it live. Neck snapped :'( the weather fluctuations fucked it over


Yep, extreme weather fluctuations, cold, you name it, having a car crash into the bus during the tour probably didn't help either...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 10, 2011)

I like how people ditch on it as hard as they can in the other thread, while it's 'sick as fuck' when Jim posts his.



Sad to hear about its demise.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 11, 2011)

> I like how people ditch on it as hard as they can in the other thread, while it's 'sick as fuck' when Jim posts his.



My 2 cents:

Falchion = 

Glaive = 

Halberd =


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 11, 2011)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, venue and then into the trailer every night in some of the coldest weather in the US and canada throughout february and march probably did it....


 
You were in Dallas just before the Super Bowl, Right? Coldest we've seen in many years. You should come back when it's nicer.... Like say.... Now.

It's good to see that Ibanez is working with you to make a better guitar. I would hope it's just as nice when it goes to production.


----------

